# Anfängerfrage: Echolot Bilder



## danny877 (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen welche Einstellungen ich an meinem Echolot (lowrance x-125) ändern muss um diese schwarzen Ascheregen wegzubekommen? Bzw. weiss jemand woran das liegt?

Bilder sind von heute ausm Rhein.

Dank euch ;-) 

Daniel


----------



## Pilkman (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage: Echolot Bilder*

Hi,

ich würde die Oberflächenentstörung etwas erhöhen und außerdem mit der Empfindlichkeit runter gehen.


----------



## Dennert (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage: Echolot Bilder*

Kommen wirds vielleicht von den Verwirbelungen der Schraube.Vielleicht geht es weg, wenn Du die Geberstange tiefer stellst.


----------



## Jirko (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage: Echolot Bilder*

nabend daniel #h

siehe posting von markus (#6): automatikmodus empfindlichkeit deaktivieren und empfindlichkeit manuell auf runde 75-80% runterfahren... dein obiges echo mit den "hängenden nasen" ist typisch für´s arbeitende ASP im prozessor, da dieses sogenannte advanced signal processing die steuerung der empfindlichkeit im automatikmodus übernimmt... in deinem fall könnte es gut möglich sein, daß auf 1-1.5m wassertiefe eine etwas stärkere wasserverwirbelung oder ähnliches eingetreten ist. dies hat zur folge, daß die reflektierten ultraschallwellen, welche in solch einem fall schwächer werden, vom prozessor im lot als schwächung der ultraschallwellen auch interpretiert werden und dieser dann die empfindlichkeit prompto hochschraubt... und durch die automatische erhöhung der empfindlichkeit entsteht dann solch eine displaydarstellung, was auch als rauschen bezeichnet wird... beherzige also markus seinen tip und es sollte nicht mehr vorkommen #h


----------



## danny877 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage: Echolot Bilder*

Moin moin zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung. (wie gewohnt schnell und kompetent #6 ) 

Werde nächstes mal also die Auto-Empfindlichkeit ausschalten und von Hand auf 70-80 % Empfindlichkeit stellen. Die Oberflächenstörung, welche gestern noch auf "Aus" stand stelle ich dann auf niedrig oder mittel.

Gruesse und frohes schaffen

Daniel


----------



## Pilkman (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage: Echolot Bilder*



danny877 schrieb:


> ... werde nächstes mal also die Auto-Empfindlichkeit ausschalten und von Hand auf 70-80 % Empfindlichkeit stellen. Die Oberflächenstörung, welche gestern noch auf "Aus" stand stelle ich dann auf niedrig oder mittel. ...



Hi,

in den von Dir gezeigten Tiefen von 4-5 Metern kann evtl. je nach den Gegebenheiten evtl. sogar nur eine Empfindlichkeit von ca. 50-60% mit dem X-125 angebracht sein. #h

Oberflächenentstörung hab ich glaub ich auch auf NIEDRIG.


----------



## Zanderkisser (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage: Echolot Bilder*

Bitte schreib dann auch mal rein wie es funzt. Ich glaube, ich hab nämlich das gleiche Problem...

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## danny877 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage: Echolot Bilder*



Zanderkisser schrieb:


> Bitte schreib dann auch mal rein wie es funzt. Ich glaube, ich hab nämlich das gleiche Problem...
> 
> Gruß Zanderkisser


 

Hi Zanderkisser,

ich war vorgestern wieder mitm Boot draussen. Habe wie empfohlen das Autoempfindlichkeit ausgeschalten und von hand auf 60% gestellt. Die Oberflächenenstörung habe ich auf mittel gestellt. Generell funktioniert es jetzt - dass heisst der extreme ascheregen ist jetzt weg. hin und wieder gibt es aber immer noch so schwarze klumpen die auftauchen. Wenn ich es auf Fischsymbol stelle erkennt er diese als Fisch. Ohne Fischsymbolmodus erkenne ich allerdings nur nen klumpen aber keine sichel. Ich finde es recht schwierig zu erkennen was fisch und was einfach nur eine Störung ist. Vielleicht liegt es ja an der geringen Tiefe. Am Aussenborder kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, denn selbst mit ausgeschaltenem Motor und ankernden Boot, kommen diese schwarzen klumpen immer noch. Bin mal spasseshalber an einer stelle gefahren die ca. 2 Meter tief und sicht bis auf grund hatte. Auch dort tauchen diese fragmente auf - ohne dass ich jedoch einen Fisch vorbeischwimmen sehe. Ich frage mich, ob ich evtl. die Empfindlichkeit noch weiter runterschrauben muss je flacher es wird.

Wie sehen denn Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Lowrance X-125 aus. Bist du generell zufrieden damit?


----------



## Pilkman (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage: Echolot Bilder*



danny877 schrieb:


> ... ich frage mich, ob ich evtl. die Empfindlichkeit noch weiter runterschrauben muss je flacher es wird. ...



Hi!

Auf jeden Fall! #6

Ich lote zur Erkennung der Bodenbeschaffenheit und anderer Features z.B. beim Karpfenangeln auch öfter in Tiefen von um die 2-3 Metern und hier habe ich die Empfindlichkeit des X-125 im manuellen Modus auf ca. 45-50% reduziert.


----------



## Jirko (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage: Echolot Bilder*

huhu danny #h

eine sichel bekommst du nur unter ganz bestimmten voraussetzungen auf´m display dargestellt nämlich nur dann, wenn der fisch sich in der nähe des kegelcenters (streubereich der ultraschallwellen) befindet bzw. du mit deinem kahn über einen fisch driftest oder schneller bist, als ein schwimmender fisch oder du ankerst und ein fisch den zentralen streubereich des schwingers passiert... oder anders formuliert: keine sichel heißt nicht unbedingt kein fisch  #h


----------



## rainer1962 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfrage: Echolot Bilder*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Oberflächenentstörung hab ich glaub ich auch auf NIEDRIG.


 

die Oberflächenentstörung ist das der menüpunkt Noise????noch irgendwas?????


----------



## danny877 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfrage: Echolot Bilder*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> die Oberflächenentstörung ist das der menüpunkt Noise????noch irgendwas?????


 
Hi Rainer,

bezieht sich deine Frage auf ein Lowrance x 125?

Falls ja findest Du die Einstellungen unter Sonar Features bzw. Sonar Einstellungen.
Die Sprache kannst Du umstellen durch -> 2x auf Menue drücken -> dann runterscrollen bis Set Language -> deutsch


----------



## Jirko (27. März 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfrage: Echolot Bilder*

...jooo rainer #h


----------



## rainer1962 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfrage: Echolot Bilder*

thanks, ja es ist das 125er,
wollte mir erst das 102c kaufen (jirko danke nochmal für Deine beratug) habe mich aber aus Nutzungs und Kostengründen fürs 125er entschieden, da meine gewässer eigentl. nur 20m tief sind ich das Lot nur um "kennenlernen" dieser brauche, da war mir das 102er doch zu teuer, wenn ich aber mein altes x40 und das jetzige vergleiche ists eh ein Qunatensprung, habe gestern zum erstenmal seit ich überhaupt Lote einige Sicheln gesehen.


----------

